# Harry Turtledove really the king of alternate history?



## deviger (Feb 20, 2008)

I've read quite a bit of Turtledove in my youth.  Guns of the South got me hooked on him.  Being a US history buff I really enjoyed the inclusion of many historical figures.  The romance however was short lived. 

   I quickly began reading from the Southern Victory or Timeline 191 series.  At first I enjoyed the slightly more realistic portrayal of a Southern victory in the Civil War, but cracks in Turtledove's writing soon began to appear.

   Harry's writing style leaves a lot to be desired.  The man needs to expand his vocabulary just a bit.  If I read one more line about someone's augmented coffee or read about a character clicking his tongue I'll go crazy.  

   Harry's narrative style holds even less water the more you read.  Characters repeatedly voice the same opinions and feelings in nearly the same ways they had in previous chapters and previous books.  I know Turtledove is a prolific writer, but obviously quantity does not equal quality in his case.  

   Lastly, summing up my previous points, Harry has no originality.  There are his previous crimes already mentioned, but wait there's more.  Harry is not exploring new ground with his alternate histories, especially in Timeline 191.  In that series he simply exchanges the Confederacy for Nazi Germany, right down to the SA and SS type groups, concentration camps, and even a Hitleresque leader.

  I could rant on for days, but maybe someone else would like to try?  Questions, comments, death threats?


----------



## Dr. Malone (Feb 20, 2008)

You've inspired me to pick up some of his books.
The concept sounds more interesting then I'd originally given him credit for.  I guess I never investigated him thoroughly enough.


----------



## Xejon (Feb 20, 2008)

I think that a lot of what you are complaining about has to do with the fact that Turtledove's overarching point in most of his AH writing, especially Timeline 191, is to argue that human history is essentially the rehashing of the conflicts and drives that all human beings have.  And from a storytelling point of view, World War II was about fascism... to change that is to change the fundamental nature of the war and lose a lot of the impact that you're seeking upon the minds of the readers.


----------



## Katastrof (Feb 20, 2008)

I use to read his WorldWar series (its the one when lizards come and attack during WWII) I stopped after the initial interest wore away (Which wasn't till the third book I think...).


----------



## deviger (Feb 22, 2008)

Xejon said:


> And from a storytelling point of view, World War II was about fascism... to change that is to change the fundamental nature of the war and lose a lot of the impact that you're seeking upon the minds of the readers.



I would not have minded at all if he dealt with fascism if he didn't copy the lead up to the real WWII and include an almost exact copy of Hitler.  He could have been at least a bit more original than that.


----------



## playstation60 (Feb 22, 2008)

For the topic of the thread, is he the king of alternate history, I don't see why not.  You've offered no one in replacement of his assumed position at top the hill of hypothetical history.  

Don't forget you grew as both a reader and an author (developing your own preferences) while reading his books.  That makes a very large impact on how you view his writing.


----------



## deviger (Feb 23, 2008)

I've only read Fatherland and Fox on the Rhine besides Turtledove's works of alt history.  I've also read a few short story collections.  I dont really have much to compare Turtledove to in the world of alt history.

Can anyone else help with some comparisons?


----------



## ClancyBoy (Feb 23, 2008)

_The Years of Rice and Salt_ is a better alternate history than anything Turtledove wrote.


----------



## Lyonidus (Mar 6, 2008)

bernard cornwell.

I cant believe this guy hasnt been mentioned yet. He is hailed as critics as the greatest alternate historical writer at this time. His arthur series is fantastic and so is pretty much everything else by him. He's the guy that wrote the original "sharpe" stories if anyone's ever seen the tv series with sean bean.

Seriously if you like alternate history then check this guy out he is the best in that genre at the moment. Another apparently good one is simon scarrow but i havent really read any of his books, so far the only other guy ive read that can match cornwell is conn iggulden and the "emperor series" is his best work.


----------



## deviger (Mar 6, 2008)

Ive been meaning to start reading some of the Sharpe series.  Are there any better series by Cornwell I should start with first?


----------



## Lyonidus (Mar 6, 2008)

I recommend the "arthur trilogy" it consists of "the winter king" "enemy of god" and "excalibur" they were the first things i read by him and theyre still the best but he has tons of other great books. his other best though is a set of books about a guy called uhtred, i cant remember the names of them at the moment but if you google that they should come up.


----------

